# Shih Tzu Breeder Recommendations in Denver Area?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the bump....I guess there aren't any recommendations!


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Found a couple websites for Shih Tzu breeders near Colorado: http://www.cosweetwatershihtzu.com/
http://www.landsendshihtzu.com/
http://coloradoshihtzumalteserescue.com/

Here is a good website for finding available shih tzu dogs in your area. Type in your postal code, distance, and the gender and the age of the dog you want. : http://adopt-a-shih-tzu.adoptapet.com/


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Despite my advice and urging to wait until she found a reputable breeder, my friend ended up buying a 14 week old puppy from a BYB who breeds shih tzus for (this is the reason she told my friend) extra money to take her kids on day trips since she home-schools them. Yikes. The breeder said she didn't think registering her dogs with the AKC was important since she doesn't show them, only breeds her females to her own males and seems to have some temperament issues with her dogs. She also highly recommended that she feed the puppy Iams brand food. Yikes again. Anyway, they are happy with their puppy but are having house breaking issues since the puppy was trained to go in his crate. I think they have a long road ahead of them on that.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why are people always so set on getting a puppy straight away? I mean, it's a lifelong commitment, so you might be willing to spend a little time on it...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know. It was very frustrating, especially when I did quite a bit of research on the breed for her. I told her that she may be waiting up to a year for a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder and literally the next day she said they were picking up the puppy. 

Evidently Shih Tzus are also prone to HD and other conditions - similar to goldens. But, of course, this breeder doesn't do any screenings. The breeder also thinks that the Continental Kennel Club is the preferable registry - she found the AKC to be too strict. It's like red flag after red flag. I told her it's not as though AKC registration is the be all and end all, but at least you are certain that you're getting a purebred dog when you're paying the price for a purebred dog. This puppy wasn't cheap. I hope this boy doesn't have any health issues but it'll certainly be a learning experience if he does.


----------

